# Schnellen Browser für HTML mit JS drin.



## funker (12. Okt 2013)

Hallo, guten Tag.
Ich möchte gern ein Programm "SNAP4.0" in einen Browser laufen lassen.
Gibt es etwas , wo man nur HMTL mit Javascript ablaufen lassen kann.
Es soll auf Geschwindigkeit getrimmt sein.

Dieser sogenannte Interpreter soll keine Eigenschaften haben fürs Internet usw.

So sieht das Startprogramm aus, welches dann noch andere JS nachlädt:

```
<!DOCTYPE html>
<html>
	<head>
		<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=UTF-8">
		<title>Snap! Build Your Own Blocks. Beta</title>
		<script type="text/javascript" src="morphic.js"></script>
		<script type="text/javascript" src="widgets.js"></script>
		<script type="text/javascript" src="blocks.js"></script>
		<script type="text/javascript" src="threads.js"></script>
		<script type="text/javascript" src="objects.js"></script>
		<script type="text/javascript" src="gui.js"></script>
		<script type="text/javascript" src="paint.js"></script>
		<script type="text/javascript" src="lists.js"></script>
		<script type="text/javascript" src="byob.js"></script>
		<script type="text/javascript" src="xml.js"></script>
		<script type="text/javascript" src="store.js"></script>
		<script type="text/javascript" src="locale.js"></script>
		<script type="text/javascript" src="cloud.js"></script>
		<script type="text/javascript" src="sha512.js"></script>
		<script type="text/javascript">
			var world;
			window.onload = function () {
				world = new WorldMorph(document.getElementById('world'));
				new IDE_Morph().openIn(world);
				setInterval(loop, 1);
			};
			function loop() {
				world.doOneCycle();
			}
		</script>
	</head>
	<body style="margin: 0;">
		<canvas id="world" tabindex="1" style="position: absolute;" />
    </body>
</html>
```

Danke.
Gruss


----------



## ARadauer (12. Okt 2013)

Chrome? Viele alternativen gibts ja nicht..

Keine Eigenschaften fürs Internet. .. versteh ich nicht


----------



## funker (12. Okt 2013)

Jup, danke.
Ich dachte es gibt eine art Browser der nur als Interpreter für HTML und JS da ist.
Das Ding sollte mit Suchen , Google usw nichts am Hut haben.

Ich habe jetzt aber mal Chrome geladen, ist schon wesentlich flinker wie Mozilla Firefox.

Gruss


----------



## Tobse (12. Okt 2013)

Unter Windoof lassen sich HTML-Dateien als Programm starten, Dateiendung .hta.
Ist aber ein totaler s****** und läuft natürlich über unseren lieben freund, den IE.


----------



## funker (13. Okt 2013)

Jup, danke. Den IE wollte ich nicht.

Gruss


----------



## ARadauer (13. Okt 2013)

funker hat gesagt.:


> Das Ding sollte mit Suchen , Google usw nichts am Hut haben.


Was heißt das?


----------



## Sehales (13. Okt 2013)

Opera Firefox Chrome, etc... kannst du doch auch ohne Internetverbindung nutzen, öffnest einfach eine lokale .html Datei und solange die nichts von irgendeinem Server braucht, kannst du offline deinen Kram laden/nutzen.


----------

